# The Wait is Over !!!! FULL VIEW!!!!!



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

So you want to see the whole thing huh!?


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Outstanding job!!!

Thank you George and Martin Archery for another sure (to be) winner.

Stan


----------



## Generic User (May 21, 2002)

.........beautiful riser GR.......I can see the best of a few different worlds within its design.......in the other thread on it you'd mentioned that you folks are already taking orders.......any idea on the projected turnover/delivery times for it after you are in full scale production........???

.........thanks man.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep...

Have to say that's a keeper..

Any type of group discount??


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

What a great looking piece of work! You guys are awesome. Can't wait to see them on the shooting line. Don't you just love new toys?


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

I was hoping it would'nt look very good so I could keep my two Scepter II's. Oh well, I'll go home and break the news to the wife tonight!
Hey George, Is dealer cost going to vary any from the #2?


Sean


----------



## Woodbear (Jun 15, 2002)

I have to agree.That's a beautiful piece!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Any chance of it having low let-off cams or wheels? How about a slightly smaller version. Mini Scepter III for us short drawers.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

hey,

Ian had a heck of a good suggestion...mini/S3....for us short draws.....hint hint!!!  Something like 36-38"ATA -6.5/7" brace coupled with those striking S3 good looks...hmm...I think we're on to something here!!

Tim


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I agree, that is a very nice looking piece of equipment!

Now, for the OPTIONS for the discriminating TARGET shooter - -

1. CHOICES of letoff %?????

2. CHOICES on draw length - - across the board - - including SHORT DRAW LENGTH selections for people with 26" and under draw lengths???

There is LITTLE out there to choose from with regards to the shorter draw length people. ESPECIALLY for target equipment. The short draw people are FORCED to shoot SHORT ATA bows, and that shouldn't be a FORCED issue.

3. CHOICES on cam styles, and type of WALL/Valley?>???

Just thoughts.

field14


----------



## quantum (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow I may have to change my mind about what to buy I have been loking at the mach11 but this really catches the eye can anyone tell me how much they are going to cost so I can try to make a decision. We don't see to many Martins down here in AL but I sure would like to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

I have a feeling it'll be priced less than a Mach-11. But it also depends on your dealer.


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to have to add one to my Martin collection which includes a Scepter II Elite, Phantom Elite, Cougar Elite, and 2 Fury Elites.

When can we see some pics of the colors that the Scepter III will be available in?


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree with TJ and Ian. That's a great looking riser, but us little guys would really like a mini version. I think 38-38.5 would be perfect.


----------



## quantum (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey GRIV what is the msrp so I can get an idea of cost?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*CROWN IT TOPBOW OF 2003!!!!!*

 This bow will turn heads and waste the competition away.......P who? Legacy what? some people wil be naaging but the rest will be winning and the rest will be crying to jen!!!!!!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Hey Art C. you should fix the spelling on your sig. If someone reads it they might think your a kid. That's just saying those things.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

There should be a group buy plan for the S3 from Archery Talk. Look at it this way, where else are you going to find a bunch of vocal archers who are entirely too involved with shooting and equipment?

I guess I'll have to start saving for my pro red S3...


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*spellllllingggggggg*

I know!!!!!! I am not perfect because I am french and left handed.......boy what a handicap and then with the last name Champoux.............WOW Some one feel sorry for me!!!!!!!!!! Three strikes.......I should be out.........besides I am a kid at heart!!


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Were all kids just wiser.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*well..........?*

Yes we are all kids...............are we all wiser? not me bud..but I will have a BUD.....Wiser!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*arrows*

 The bow ciuld be and probably will be the Best out there........Martin has the best made bow out there, in my opinion, my draw of 27 inches I need all the help I can get........but I want, which is more important, lazer guided arrows!!!!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ian: If you're going to comment on others' spelling, you should ensure that yours is correct....


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Very nice looking design.

-CG


----------



## lefty (Jul 9, 2002)

Awesome bow George!!
But I am having trouble understanding why everyone is concerned about the price. Has anyone priced a Mathews lately?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice looking bow, George! It'll be very interesting with both the Scepter 3 and the Merlin Supernova both on the line this coming year! Good luck with them! Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*money*

Price is no object.........getting it is!!!!!!!


----------



## 3spot (May 29, 2002)

*awesome*

George great job cant wait till there available kep up the awesome work.3spot


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Huh i forgot a '? Didn't spell it wrong but I did use the wrong word. Unless it's sig signature is too long to type. I just thought it would look more professional. Since he is a writer.  When I first read his post and saw the signature. I thought 
he was just a kid pulling our chain.
Back to the subject at hand. Let's see some limbs.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*human*

YES I AM HUMAN.........usually I have spell check on my articles and evaluations........but being human and French and left handed........I do things a** end backwards sometime.....no most of the time.......but when that bow hits........I want a piece of it!!!!! One piece at a time.since that is all I could afford.......all my writing..........is free........I do not get one dime for it.....so why do it.........for You and others and myself( I want to know what it will do and not do) and just the love of writing........never said I was a professional writer!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*order*

GRIV, I sent in a small order in today SNAIL MAIL!!!!!!Since I do no c redit cds and have no check book.......M. O. will be coming at the WALLA WALLA address!!!!!!!! Looking forward to the video!!!!! ART


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

*Looking good!*

Just finished ordering mine... 60# Fury X #00 in Pro Red, now the wait begins...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I am going to attempt to answer everybody's questions.

1. The price will be comparable to the Scepter II. (slightly higher, but less than brand X)

2. A mini version of the Scepter is available. The Phantom is a mini Scepter. Most all of our lady pros and short draw men are killing the competition with it now. 

3. The let-off issue is still in the works. I would love to offer most everything that field14 asked for, but on a bow as long as the Scepter, the cam can only get so small until you run out of room. The #000 is about as small as it can get (and still have enough performance to launch an arrow effectively). 

Manufacturers have to pick the most popular combinations because it is not yet economically feasible to carry every option. 

example: 
There are 9 sizes of Fury Cam. The 65% and 75% option makes that 18 sizes. Adding 55% will make that 24 sizes. Then you have Fury-X. If we had that in all sizes and options, that would make 48 different cam sizes. Then it would be nice to have a spongy wall for finger shooters and a hard wall for release shooters. That makes 96 combinations of cams. Then we have Z cams and Fuzion cams. Some have also asked to resurrect the Round wheel. If we offered every option on all cams, that makes 480 cams that we have to keep in stock and ready to go. 

As you can see, unless we can come up with a let-off adjustable 55%, 65%, and 75%, adjustable stop, convertible to fury-x, that is round, with an adjustable wall feel, and shoots 320 fps at 23” draw on a 48” bow with a 9” brace height, we need to draw the line somewhere with compatibility and draw lengths. One day we might develop a good cam that does everything, but until then we will have to do the best we can with what we have to work with.

4. As soon as the colors are nailed down I will be posting examples of each soon.


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

GRIV, is the Phantom going to be revamped ala the Scepter 3 or is it staying a mini-Scepter 2?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*GOD*

George, And all the time I thought you were GOD!!!!LOL, boy did you let me down!!!!! You know GOD can do any thing!!!!!!! But on the other hand.......you are making the best bows now......so why change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Getting it all together*

As you know I work in an archery shop..sell many brands........there are few brands that have it all together.........A LOT THAT DO NOT!!!!!!!! AS my kids would say......."they are not making it."................In archery Martin has been a constant. there are some companies, which will remain nameless, that could not build a bow that would stay together for more then 10 minutes, Martin stays together for YEARS......King George the IV you as all ways are right on top of things.............May your kingdom reign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekelley (Aug 10, 2002)

It shoots NICE, too! When can we expect another for those of us with shorter draws? I sold my Mathews, so now I'm looking, but I need something pretty quick for hunting season. ~())


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

You guys with the shorter draws, do not dispair. I am a 27" draw myself, so I will make sure you are not left out of the fun. The new catalog comes out in October.


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

HI GRIV

october is very close to the world masters. What about getting an early production run of the scepter III asap with a Tshirt that says "Ask me about the NEW Martin Scepter III!!!"

Guarantee to shoot it at the indoor and Fita events, I'll use the current scepter II for the field, and let everyone know how great it is etc etc 1000s of archers from around the world.

Regards

Tony60x


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*new Scepter*

When it comes out I will have one.........just have to save up the pennies or sell my wife............I think I will sell my wife..do not know if I will get enough for her..........but I will borrow the rest!!!!!!


----------



## Moonge (Aug 15, 2002)

that riser looks kind of cool - now add some cool recurve limbs & a good solo cam or optional 2 cam system & I am sure it will be a winner!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Martin*

If Martin makes it.........then it will be high quality........rest assured!!!!!pun intended!!!!!!


----------



## archerrj (May 23, 2002)

GRIV said:


> *You guys with the shorter draws, do not dispair. I am a 27" draw myself, so I will make sure you are not left out of the fun. The new catalog comes out in October. *


GRIV, So is the Phantom going to be revamped ala the Scepter 3 or is it staying a mini-Scepter 2?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*what archerrj said*


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

> 4. As soon as the colors are nailed down I will be posting examples of each soon.


 ...............any pics yet....


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

GRIV, i use a loesch slide on grip for my scepter II that simulates a mv2 grip angle etc - this just fits over the grip area.

Will the new grip be the same width as the current grip? Will i beable to use my current custome grip or will i need a new one to fit this bow?

Are you thinking of offering something like this.

Cheers
Tonyd


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Griv,
What is the axle to axle lenth of the new Scepter III?
Rumor has it that the Fury X cams might be available in 50 to 55 percent let off. Any truth in this?

Sure would like to see the entire bow riser limbs eccentrics complete.

Pat


----------



## Grant (Sep 3, 2002)

The Scepter III Looks great!!!


----------



## SouthA (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Grant, eventually see you on the forum. Remember you have too many Scepters, you may be able to start your own shop shortly.


----------



## MLOTZ (May 21, 2002)

*grant*

Hey Grant!

Good to see you onboard! I heard you been doing some great shooting! congrats. Those Scepters are doing well in your hands. You will love the new S3 same great bow with a few more features. You need one or two


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

*The wait is over......*

Hey Guys,
Lets have a little fun here.... who has ordered a new Scepter III.

Mine was ordered on Wednessday September 4th RH 60 pounds 28 inch draw ANY COLOR THEY HAVE READY as soon as possible.

Maybe we can talk Martin Archery or someone into giving a shirt or two to say the 10th -- 25th -- 50th people that place their order for a new bow and list it in this thread.

Have fun I am turning purple from holding my breath till the Scepter III comes in. 

Pat


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Who says I'm not excited ----- I did not correctly spell Wednesday LOL

Pat


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Order*

I want to order mine ASAP.........love to know the price!!!!!!!Hey GRIV..........make ie LH 27"......60 lb in PRO BLUE!!!!!! What a winner!!!!!!!!!! That bow wil make me smile!!!!!!!! Art


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

I asked GRIV about availability in the chat a little while ago. They will start production some time in October. Get your order in now. There are already approximately 650 orders on the list.

The way to get it the quickest is to order it in "any color".

My order is going in on Monday as "any color except camo".

Price should be a little higher than S2 prices.

I figure that if for some reason that I don't like my S3 I could sell it in a heartbeat here for what I paid for it.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Marty did you send in your order for your Scepter III. 

It was fun chatting with you guys the other night.

I ordered my Second Scepter III yesterday from Anne on the phone. 

Still do not have price or exact details but I got faith.

Pat


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I think I'm one of the front runners on the ordering thing... 8/5/02, ordered a pro red 60# 28" Fury X.


----------



## tony60x (Jun 2, 2002)

Sorry to bother you GRIV - but will i be able to use my existing Loesch grips onto the SIII or will i need to get some new ones machined.

Cheers
Tonyd


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Paul Locke

Saw your name in the last issue of Archery NFAA magazine which I received day before yesterday...good shooting. 298 X 37 is just a hiccup away from 300.

Hope you get your red Scepter Everyone has been saying Martin will make every color but Pro Red for Paul Locke 

Good luck and keep shooting them in the middle.

Pat


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Yes all of your standard accessories will fin including Loesch Grips. I have a few of those myself. He makes a great grip and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Missbyalongshot (Sep 4, 2002)

Man im not much of a martin man but thats a beauty.What colar limbs can you get on it (metallic blue) would look sweet.Might have to think about sell the mathews and buy a martin if it came in blue limbs.


----------



## gateswe (Sep 6, 2002)

*scepter 3*

Hi George,

when can we expect the new range of Martin bows to hit the market?

Also is the new S3 slightly heavier than the current S2?

Interesting to see that there aren't any "holes" in the riser like the S2. and special technical reason or is it purely aesthetics?

Nice looking bow !!!!

Cheers

Wes


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

From the design of the riser, it looks like it should be
forgiving and consistent. While I love my Ultratec, 
I would consider trying one of these.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Just a quick question? Why is the thumb plate on left side of the riser when looking at it from a shooting veiw. I just noticed the thumb ridge seems to be on the wrong side of the riser. LOL.
Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Dylan,
I think George put the side plates on backwards.  We can all mock him in vegas 

--mike


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*grip*

Just a awy to look at things........if it is upside down and back wards........it will work great for me.......I am left handed.......and french..........leave it alone george...........I like it!!!!!!!


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*oooohhhh shiney*

i love the polished finish


----------

